# Hack Installation or No?



## Kev (Nov 24, 2020)

I recently purchased a home which had a high efficiency furnace and hot water heater installed in 2019. The house is on a slab and the furnace room is in a closet off the attached garage. One question I have is, should the intake for the furnace be vented to the exterior? The contractor who installed did not do this. Simply leaving the furnace to intake air from the garage. Second question, the venting pvc exits the home and is situated within 12" inches of a corner. The venting PVC pipe is also angled upwards. From what I gather from reading about the codes for these furnaces is that the vent need to be no less than 3' feet from a corner. Is this correct? Additionally, the upward angled PVC vent appears to be the perfect rain catcher although it is underneath a soffit. If anyone can educate me on these topics I would appreciate any insight. Thank you in advance.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

We're a professional's site only.

Please post your question over on our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM

Thank you.


----------

